# Big price drops on the EOS 5D Mark IV, EOS R and more



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 28, 2019)

> The Canon USA fall frenzy has begun with big price drops on various cameras.
> 
> Canon EOS 5D Mark IV $2499 (Reg $3099)
> Canon EOS R $1799 (Reg $1999)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 28, 2019)

Aggressive pricing moves may be signaling new announcements.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Oct 28, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> Aggressive pricing moves may be signaling new announcements.


That's a viable prognostication !

The drop in new EOS R price also plummeted the refurbished price at Canon from $1799 down to $1620, with the new models filling last week's refurb price slot.

Presently I have one EOS R and one 5DS. It's tempting to buy another at this price, but I have enough saved already for the next RF body to be released. So I figured, why dent that fund when the next body is what I'll buy anyway.


----------



## magarity (Oct 28, 2019)

It's getting harder to resist ebaying my 6D and getting a mark 2.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 28, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> Aggressive pricing moves may be signaling new announcements signal the start of the holiday shopping season.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## ritholtz (Oct 28, 2019)

Is there any difference between RP and R in terms of focusing and speed? Would like to move to RP (with RF 24-105mm) from 6D mark 2 for some weight and size savings.


----------



## melgross (Oct 28, 2019)

Those are pretty big drops.


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 28, 2019)

ritholtz said:


> Is there any difference between RP and R in terms of focusing and speed? Would like to move to RP (with RF 24-105mm) from 6D mark 2 for some weight and size savings.


Focusing should be pretty close, the processor is the same between models. The difference appears to be how fast the sensor itself can be read. There are less focus points on the RP sensor as the sensor itself is less dense pixel wise. When you have thousands of points though that's not as much of an issue. For portraits and landscapes and mild movements, they both perform fine. In fact, many users have reported that the focus speed on older lenses is even better because Dual Pixel autofocusing doesn't involve any hunting to get it right. For sports the slower burst rates and more importantly the blackout in the viewfinder can hinder things (mostly if your subject moves erratically)

When not autofocusing between shots, the R can do 8fps and the rp 5. When autofocusing between shots, the R can fo 5fps and the rp 4fps. With tracking priority engaged the r drops to somewhere around 3.5 fps and the RP just under 3fps.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 28, 2019)

On the other hand, RP can do focus bracketing with RF 24-105 lens. R cannot (yet?).


----------



## SouthpawSD (Oct 28, 2019)

I sold a 7D2 and some other glass & accessories over the weekend and I'm about to jump on the R at this price! I've not decided if I should get the control ring adapter or the drop-in filter one.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 28, 2019)

SouthpawSD said:


> I sold a 7D2 and some other glass & accessories over the weekend and I'm about to jump on the R at this price! I've not decided if I should get the control ring adapter or the drop-in filter one.



It depends on how much you plan on using EF glass in the future. I got the control ring adapter because it gives me the same number of rings as RF lenses, and I use the control ring for ISO.

Others opt for the drop in filter, and that is useful if you plan on using EF lenses more. Having a single CPL filter or a set of small NDs is more useful than carrying multiple filters and step up/down rings, etc. If you plan on using a front filter system (i.e. for grads) then it has less of an advantage. For lenses like the EF 11-24, the drop in filter is highly preferable to custom front filter systems. If you intend of having a mix of RF and EF glass, then you'll end up using/carrying front filters anyway, so the drop in filter may be less useful.

I plan on transitioning most of my EF glass to their RF counterparts, so the drop in filter makes less sense for me.


----------



## flip314 (Oct 28, 2019)

I can still see buying the 5dIV over the R, but I really can't see paying $1199 for the 6dII when the RP is $999 at the moment. Even paying $99 for the adapter it's still cheaper... Unless you really need the extra fps in continuous, I don't see the advantage of the 6dII.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 28, 2019)

SouthpawSD said:


> I sold a 7D2 and some other glass & accessories over the weekend and I'm about to jump on the R at this price! I've not decided if I should get the control ring adapter or the drop-in filter one.



If you have a lot of EF or EF-S glass you'll be keeping, I'd get the control ring adapter. I use my control ring to change ISO on my RP.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 28, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> If you have a lot of EF or EF-S glass you'll be keeping, I'd get the control ring adapter. I use my control ring to change ISO on my RP.



I definitely agree about the control ring adapter. The more tactile controls, I think, the better.

I'm new enough to all of this that it seems to me "intuitive" that a control ring ought to change the aperture, which after all is something done in the lens.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 28, 2019)

SouthpawSD said:


> I sold a 7D2 and some other glass & accessories over the weekend and I'm about to jump on the R at this price! I've not decided if I should get the control ring adapter or the drop-in filter one.



Six weeks of intense EOS R use here. A bit of a learning curve, but I have it set up just right for me--and I never touch the control ring on the lens. I've heard so many talk about using the ring for ISO...Not me. I use the multifunction button near the shutter button. Always pops right up to ISO and allows me to immediately dial it in with the top dial. Flawless.

The R that I bought actually included the basic adapter, but I think with the current discount, the deal is even better now. Still, I have every function I need assigned to buttons and dials, and when I occasionally want to see the level in the EVF, it is assigned to the touch-bar.

My advice: Buy a native Rf lens to go with the new R. See if you like using the control ring on the native lens. If so, you know which adapter to get!


----------



## OneSnark (Oct 29, 2019)

flip314 said:


> I can still see buying the 5dIV over the R, but I really can't see paying $1199 for the 6dII when the RP is $999 at the moment. Even paying $99 for the adapter it's still cheaper... Unless you really need the extra fps in continuous, I don't see the advantage of the 6dII.



I am amused that the RP, the new 90D, the 6DII, and the M6II are all "around" the same price. (bearing in mind that long time EF users like me need an adapter). If one is inclined to buy. . .and have a dozen Benjamins floating about. . . you really do have an interesting choice.

Heck. . .if you take lenses out of the equation. . .even the G5-II is almost in this price range; and the portability of that camera has strong appeal.


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 29, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Six weeks of intense EOS R use here. A bit of a learning curve, but I have it set up just right for me--and I never touch the control ring on the lens. I've heard so many talk about using the ring for ISO...Not me. I use the multifunction button near the shutter button. Always pops right up to ISO and allows me to immediately dial it in with the top dial. Flawless.
> 
> The R that I bought actually included the basic adapter, but I think with the current discount, the deal is even better now. Still, I have every function I need assigned to buttons and dials, and when I occasionally want to see the level in the EVF, it is assigned to the touch-bar.
> 
> My advice: Buy a native Rf lens to go with the new R. See if you like using the control ring on the native lens. If so, you know which adapter to get!



On my DSLRs I have the "Set" button assigned to ISO. While pressing and holding it with my right thumb I can change the ISO with the main dial just behind the shutter button using my index finger.


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 29, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Fixed it for you.



Those are big drops for mid-October. We usually don't see those kinds of discounts until Black Friday (or the week leading up to it).


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 29, 2019)

Michael Clark said:


> Those are big drops for mid-October. We usually don't see those kinds of discounts until Black Friday (or the week leading up to it).


It'll be interesting to see what sort of deals will happen on Black Friday. Costco just added a Z6 bundle for the Holidays, will be interesting to see if they add a RP or R bundle as well. In years past they usually had a 80d 2 kit lens bundle along with several rebel ones.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 29, 2019)

Michael Clark said:


> On my DSLRs I have the "Set" button assigned to ISO. While pressing and holding it with my right thumb I can change the ISO with the main dial just behind the shutter button using my index finger.



One reason I decided to not use the ring on the Rf lenses is because I plan to continue using my 5D IV for another couple of years, at least until Canon releases a more versatile FF mirrorless. I've already made the choice to accept muscle-memory confusion going back and for the between the 5DIV and the EOS R, to just roll with it. But I see absolutely no reason I should make it worse by having some functions on my lenses when they are on the R but not the 5DIV. 

To put it another way, not using the control ring on the lens has made the transition to the R easier, and it makes using the same EF lens on both the R and the 5DIV much simpler. For me. 

Regarding these price drops...Wow. Still very tempting to sell off my venerable old 5DIII and replace it with another 5DIV. That was the plan before I took a walk on the wild side and bought the R, a great decision, as my portraits are better than ever using it. However, for me, the R is now a specialty camera, strictly for portraits. (Sure, I could use it for landscapes, but the 5DIV is just as good with LiveView, and it has better weather sealing--and it can catch the unexpected bird-in-flight or other action opportunity.)

I truly understand the frustration of event and wedding photogaphers who don't believe the R would work for them. The EVF not only "loses" track of a subject that moves just a little too quickly, but it takes getting used to in other ways. For example, while you can see your exposure before taking the shot, very often, pressing the shutter button halfway down brightens the image in the EVF so it looks likes overexposure. It's quick, and the actual exposure of the image is not affected, but it is another example of how, in my opinion, this EVF simply isn't ready for prime-time use other than for static to leisurely or predictably moving subjects.

I wouldn't get a tremendous amount for the 5DIII, but it is not going to see any real use at this point. And my oldest kid won't be able to handle a FF camera for another four years or so. I think I'll sell it (camera, not kid) and wait and see: Maybe the 5DIV will come down even more. About two months ago Amazon just decided to drop the price to $2299 for about five days. Oh, I almost pulled the trigger, but couldn't resist the lure of the R and its primes.

Should I just be satisfied with the 5DIV and the R as a working team right now for portraits, frequent events and the occasional wedding? I guess I'll try for a while and see how it goes. The R would be for details and portraits, the 5DIV for all else. But any action or threat of light rain, the R, to me, is problematic.

What a great time to be a photographer! So many great cameras and lenses! So hard to go wrong if the intention is to take great pictures!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 29, 2019)

Michael Clark said:


> Those are big drops for mid-October. We usually don't see those kinds of discounts until Black Friday (or the week leading up to it).


Some fact checking. Looking specifically at the EOS R: Street Price last summer was around $1,756. Now $1,729. Is $27 a big drop? 

In my experience, the high end cameras (non Rebels) don't follow the traditional Black Friday schedule. Deals can begin anytime from October through December. I assume that is because retailers and Canon both determine pricing based on how much inventory they need to move before the end of the year and what it will take to move that inventory or hit sales targets. 

But, the real point of my post was to correct the idea that these discounts "may be signaling new announcements." In fact, discounts are far more closely tied to retailers and manufacturers trying to reach sales targets than they are to new announcements. 

If, as you suggest, the discounts are beginning earlier this year (I'm not sure they are) that is just as likely to be a reflection of concern about a weakening economy as it is about impending announcements. In fact, I'd guess it's more likely.


----------



## IcyBergs (Oct 29, 2019)

Grey/unauthorized prices on 5d4 have been sub $1900 USD for a solid month or more, and right now the EOS R is close to $1500 grey/unauthorized.

Over the years I've purchased every which way imaginable (new and used) and had always been leery of going grey/unauthorized route, but I finally tried it about 2 years ago, and haven't looked back since. 

It takes a little while for new gear to become available this way so unless its a preorder situation or you're a very early adopter than I would at least consider going grey/unauthorized if the savings are substantial...it's worked for me.


----------



## jeanluc (Oct 29, 2019)

I wonder when we will see any kind of price drop on the new RF trinity. They are new, but I suspect there are a lot of people like me who own an R but are waiting for the next version or the high MP version before buying a bunch of RF glass. I bet we will see a small discount big some kind on these lenses sooner rather than later just to get some out there. Or at least that is my wishful thinking.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 29, 2019)

jeanluc said:


> I wonder when we will see any kind of price drop on the new RF trinity. They are new, but I suspect there are a lot of people like me who own an R but are waiting for the next version or the high MP version before buying a bunch of RF glass. I bet we will see a small discount big some kind on these lenses sooner rather than later just to get some out there. Or at least that is my wishful thinking.


Lens prices tend to be less fluid. If memory serves me correctly, it usually takes up to a year or more before you see any kind of a reduction -- which generally comes in the form of an instant rebate. In the short term, your best bet is the Canon Price Watch street price program.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Oct 29, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Some fact checking. Looking specifically at the EOS R: Street Price last summer was around $1,756. Now $1,729. Is $27 a big drop?



Sounds like some sloppy facts.

Street price is used price, not new price from Canon dealers. The EOS R hasn't gone any lower than $1999 last summer, for brand new.


----------



## felipeolveram (Oct 30, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> Sounds like some sloppy facts.
> 
> Street price is used price, not new price from Canon dealers. The EOS R hasn't gone any lower than $1999 last summer, for brand new.



Street price are definitely not used price, it's brand new price from canon dealers. Have you inquired about street price before? I can't tell you the details but it is.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 30, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> Sounds like some sloppy facts.
> 
> Street price is used price, not new price from Canon dealers. The EOS R hasn't gone any lower than $1999 last summer, for brand new.


Street price is the price negotiated by Gordon over at Canon Price Watch from authorized Canon dealers in the U.S. or Canada. Dealers are not identified because that would violate MAP. All are new and include full Canon USA warranty.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 30, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Street price is the price negotiated by Gordon over at Canon Price Watch from authorized Canon dealers in the U.S. or Canada. Dealers are not identified because that would violate MAP. All are new and include full Canon USA warranty.


I'm not convinced all the "street price" deals are 100% new. I believe there are times a shop is willing to move stock, acquired directly from the manufacturer or another dealer; however, I also suspect there are times an item has been returned for various reasons, perhaps more than once, having been rejected whimsically by online buyers or having been "tried" for a short time and sent back. (I've received, when buying "new" items directly from dealers with stellar reputations, other people's returns. CPW can say honestly what they have been told by dealers, yet still arrange for the sale of an item I wouldn't knowingly choose.)

Yes, street-price deals still have the warranty, etc., as do those other-shoppers'-returns we receive directly from big name stores. When I spot them, and it is usually easy because of repacking, fingerprints, or package marring, or missing literature, back they go. (And then to CPW?)

I'm sure many people are getting great gear at big discounts from the street-price program. I've been tempted! But I just can't get past my concerns. Last month I received an expensive prime lens from a huge online camera company. It arrived with an upside down cardboard tray Canon uses to hold the literature and pouch; plus there wasn't a warranty card in the package. I called Canon to confirm that, yes, warranty cards should still be included with new lenses, even Rf lenses. Canon also said, "Don't worry about it. The company you bought from has a great reputation. Try it for a month. If you have problems after that, you are under warranty for a year with your proof of purchase. You don't need the warranty card."

Right. Back it went--without ever being tried! Am I unreasonably picky?

I suppose, buy ignoring the street-price deals, I am sometimes throwing away money for perceived peace of mind.  And an extra two or three weeks to find a problem with an item! (The grace period through street-price is not as long as normal, if I remember correctly.)


----------



## unfocused (Oct 30, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm not convinced all the "street price" deals are 100% new. I believe there are times a shop is willing to move stock, acquired directly from the manufacturer or another dealer; however, I also suspect there are times an item has been returned for various reasons, perhaps more than once, having been rejected whimsically by online buyers or having been "tried" for a short time and sent back. (I've received, when buying "new" items directly from dealers with stellar reputations, other people's returns. CPW can say honestly what they have been told by dealers, yet still arrange for the sale of an item I wouldn't knowingly choose.)
> 
> Yes, street-price deals still have the warranty, etc., as do those other-shoppers'-returns we receive directly from big name stores. When I spot them, and it is usually easy because of repacking, fingerprints, or package marring, or missing literature, back they go. (And then to CPW?)
> 
> ...


Well, you can convince yourself of almost anything. 

Every lens and body I've bought through CPW has been brand new, unopened, in Canon's original packaging. Full warranty, no problems. You really should read Gordon's excellent explanations of the various ways merchants sell products (Direct from authorized dealer, Grey Market and Unauthorized Dealer but with US warranty, are some examples). Educating yourself about the system is better than needlessly worrying. 

Street price is always brand new, unopened from an authorized dealer with full U.S. warranty. The return policies are the same return policies these dealers always follow. When buying, you deal directly with the dealer and if you aren't comfortable with that dealer, you don't have to buy. It's really all very simple, an authorized dealer can sell a product for any price they choose, but they cannot advertise that product for sale at that price without violating MAP. All Gordon is doing is hooking up buyers with authorized dealers who are willing to accept a slightly lower price for the benefit of moving more stock.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 30, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Well, you can convince yourself of almost anything.
> 
> Every lens and body I've bought through CPW has been brand new, unopened, in Canon's original packaging. Full warranty, no problems. You really should read Gordon's excellent explanations of the various ways merchants sell products (Direct from authorized dealer, Grey Market and Unauthorized Dealer but with US warranty, are some examples). Educating yourself about the system is better than needlessly worrying.
> 
> Street price is always brand new, unopened from an authorized dealer with full U.S. warranty. The return policies are the same return policies these dealers always follow. When buying, you deal directly with the dealer and if you aren't comfortable with that dealer, you don't have to buy. It's really all very simple, an authorized dealer can sell a product for any price they choose, but they cannot advertise that product for sale at that price without violating MAP. All Gordon is doing is hooking up buyers with authorized dealers who are willing to accept a slightly lower price for the benefit of moving more stock.



I'm glad you've had only good experiences. I wish I could say the same for just buying directly from a retailer, though I've always been able to exchange or return when an item has clearly been already returned by another customer. It is hard to believe that dealers are cherry-picking their best stuff for the street-price program, but maybe.

As for the return policies, I believe you will find that the amount of time to make a return under these sales is shorter than the typical 30 days, but I understand it varies by dealer.

I may give it a try one of these days! Some real savings.


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 31, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Some fact checking. Looking specifically at the EOS R: Street Price last summer was around $1,756. Now $1,729. Is $27 a big drop?
> 
> In my experience, the high end cameras (non Rebels) don't follow the traditional Black Friday schedule. Deals can begin anytime from October through December. I assume that is because retailers and Canon both determine pricing based on how much inventory they need to move before the end of the year and what it will take to move that inventory or hit sales targets.
> 
> ...



I don't think I made any comment concerning *why* these discounts came when they did, only that they seem a little earlier than normal. You seem to be reading a lot more into my comment that what I actually said.

Now, on to specifics: The EOS R is currently selling at $1,799 from _authorized_ Canon dealers in the U.S. Your source for street prices includes grey market items sold by non-authorized dealers and do not reflect the market price from _official_ Canon retail channels in the U.S. 

These are all historically lowest prices for each of these models ever offered through _official_ Canon retail channels in the U.S.

The 5D Mark IV has never sold at an authorized price lower than $2,599 (and that was only for about three weeks with a free BG-E20 thrown in) until this announcement. For most of the past year the official price has been either $2,799 or $2,999.

The 6D Mark II has never sold at an authorized price lower than $1,299 until the recent drop. For most of the last year it fluctuated between $1,299 (which was first seen in late November, 2018) and $1,499 (early February to late May and then again from the beginning of September until the recent announcement).

The EOS R was introduced for $2,299. It dropped to $1,999 in late May and stayed there until last week's announcement, when it fell to $1,799. It's never sold below $1,799 in the U.S. from an authorized Canon dealer (which is the only way buy one and guarantee a U.S. warranty from Canon USA).

In the past, the 5D Mark IV sometimes got Black Friday specials that included either no discount or a very modest discount but came bundled with a free BG-E20 battery grip. Canon has ran the same type of promotion with the 7D Mark II, the 6D, and the 6D Mark II in recent years.

In 2018 the price of the 5D Mark IV from authorized US dealers dropped a little over halfway through November from $3,099, where it had been for over six months, to $2,799. It stayed there until early February, when it went up $200 to $2.999, then came back down to $2,799 in late April.

This year Canon did the free battery grip and an instant rebate (paid directly to the dealer) that was equivalent to $2,599 ($200 discount plus free grip and 13 months of CarePak at no additional cost) back in June. The current pricing of $2,499 does not include a BG-E20 to go with the 5D Mark IV.


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 31, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Lens prices tend to be less fluid. If memory serves me correctly, it usually takes up to a year or more before you see any kind of a reduction -- which generally comes in the form of an instant rebate. In the short term, your best bet is the Canon Price Watch street price program.



If Canon stays true to form, discounts for newly introduced lenses will be in the form of "instant rebates" that can be extended indefinitely with the listed "regular" price staying where it was for several years after introduction. I would not be at all surprised if there are no deep rebates offered in the immediate period following the release of a "pro" R body, either.


----------

